# some new shots



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lovely photos!!! O_O


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wow, nice photos.

I especially like the cichlid in the fourth pic.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i love the colouration in that guppy too. nice work.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks all. Those guppies move fast...

and one not as fast...









and his buddy...









Anyone know how to sex plecs?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

riceburner, was that guppy in the bunch I gave you?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

No, just the platies were from you. I just got the guppies last week.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, those are very nice pictures and sharp too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks.

Here's Mommy Guppy's profile... 









and some more colour...


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice !


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

one more...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice love your fish, by the way what kind of camera are you using.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Usually an Olympus E300 with Tamron MF 90mm Nikon mount or sometimes a Nikkor 50mm 1.4. Both adapted to Olympus.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here's Mommy Guppy's profile...


You reckon that's the result of TB or an injury?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

birth defect probably.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

some more....































































































































oops....is there a limit to the # of pics in a post???


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sure there is but I dont remember it LOL

Wonderful shots!


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

extremely good pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

NIce shots


----------

